# Opening day limit!



## Kelpy

My buddy and I headed to Sunnyside to hunt for opener. It was somewhat crowded but the birds were flying really good for the first few minutes of shoot time and then they pretty much stopped. We went around and jumpshot the rest of our limit.






Super stoked the season is off to a great start! 

Later, Kelpy


----------



## Chris Nicolai

Looks to me, you're about 36 short


----------



## Mike Callian

Best thread I've ever seen on the Nevada forum... Hands down! 

Good show sir.


----------



## Native NV Ducker

Dem be sum gud eat'n burds, right ther


----------



## Hvyshot2

I want to laugh...because it's a joke right?


----------



## NvH2oFowler

Atta boy fellas.Lol


----------



## Kelpy

Albifrons said:


> Looks to me, you're about 36 short



36 short? I don't remember seeing anywhere that the duck limit was 25 each 

No bands, my day is comming though. With the way the season looks I will surely get a band by the end of the year!

Pahranaget was stacked on the way home. We should have just hunted there, Kelpy


----------



## TOWgunner

you're serious?
Honestly, you know those don't count toward your duck limit right?
Too dang funny!


----------



## lvhunter1972

LMAO


----------



## cackler69

Kelpy said:


> 36 short? I don't remember seeing anywhere that the duck limit was 25 each
> 
> No bands, my day is comming though. With the way the season looks I will surely get a band by the end of the year!
> 
> Pahranaget was stacked on the way home. We should have just hunted there, Kelpy



Good one Kelpy, you fish alot....


----------



## Chris Nicolai

NVH20fowler-
I'm impressed! We did maybe 80 this past spring. Pretty unique recovery!


----------



## Ray

Too bad he was not in Moapa. Season on those hens doesn't open for a couple more weeks. 

Kelpy, I am up here in Alaska and even I know that those are not "ducks". Of course I was raised in NV up north so my waterfowl ID skills were pretty well developed before I migrated north.

I really hope you are trying to pull someones leg. You have all of the gear but still can't kill a duck. Too Funny!


----------



## kjrice

Sometimes there are moments in life when a person just says "I don't give a ...."


----------



## Kelpy

Albifrons said:


> NVH20fowler-
> I'm impressed! We did maybe 80 this past spring. Pretty unique recovery!



Thanks for the heads up, it's game on now!

So I figure that if I shoot 25 a day for at least 10 or 12 of the days I duck hunt this year then that give me a 1:1,000,000 chance of getting a banded "duck". . . so you're telling me there's a chance! I read ya!

Kelpy

P.S. I shot a banded sprig today. I was bummed about dropping the hen til I saw the pup drag her out of the tulies with some jewlry.


----------



## AK DUCKMAN

Kelpy said:


> My buddy and I headed to Sunnyside to hunt for opener. It was somewhat crowded but the birds were flying really good for the first few minutes of shoot time and then they pretty much stopped. We went around and jumpshot the rest of our limit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Super stoked the season is off to a great start!
> 
> Later, Kelpy



Got to love the dog. He's has his/her back to the camera


----------



## muddy

HA HA...PRiceless pic of you two posing with your guns and a tailgate full of **** birds


----------



## Duxtin

I shot a coot last weekend, sure as hell ain't gonna take a picture of it!


----------



## Quacker Racker

coot killers


----------



## old_sxs

You boys aren't looking close --- The birds on the tailgate are desert partridges. 


.


----------



## Bay Bob

old_sxs said:


> You boys aren't looking close --- The birds on the tailgate are desert partridges.
> 
> 
> .



Naw ! Those are the rare and exotic Nevada Black Water Pheasants - - - take a close look at the bill - - - 

By the way you boys are famous on the main board now


----------



## muscall

Notice the dog is the only one ashamed to face the camera. Good post and congratulations on the kill


----------



## videographer

Dog is embarrassed and put that camo over the license plate so know one would find out exactly who his owner is.


----------



## dirtyquacker

Feds will be looking for them. They are WAAYYYY over the limit for "Black Ducks."


----------



## RKS

I bet Primos is proud of that bumper sticker in the pic..."Get yoself a Wench and you to can have a pile of ducks like this."


----------



## StoutHal

you guys do realize that coots are in the wren family...right? that makes them chickens, not ducks?
but hey...give 'em hell!


----------



## Mike Callian

StoutHal said:


> you guys do realize that coots are in the wren family...right? that makes them chickens, not ducks?
> but hey...give 'em hell!



Uh... Pardon?


----------



## Hvyshot2

StoutHal said:


> you guys do realize that coots are in the wren family...right? that makes them chickens, not ducks?
> but hey...give 'em hell!



Rail family(chickens?)....but give' em hell!


----------



## StoutHal

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coot

they aint ducks is all im tryin to say.


----------



## Hvyshot2

Quack! Quack! Gotcha...All those are sure gonna' be good eatin'. Maybe they should age them and see how they taste.


----------



## RVOutfitters

OMG!!


----------



## Desertduckin




----------



## Hunnfshcal

You have got to be kidding? This is the funniest post I have ever seen.

Here is a little help for you Kelpy!


http://www.npwrc.usgs.gov/resource/birds/duckdist/index.htm


----------



## mark seaters

Ya know your really into them when ya get a bling bling!!! Better start lookin boys!!!


http://refugeforums.com/refuge/showthread.php?t=589834&highlight=coot+shootin


----------



## dl537

Classic. Great job Kelpy, that was worth the laugh.
You even had a couple posters that took the bait hook line and sinker!


----------

